# Lyft welcomes drivers better than Über



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

I'll give Lyft this one they welcome drivers way better than Über.

Today I received a welcome kit with a cuddle stache, phone mount, dress sleeve that adheres to the window, $125 worth of referral cards and a couple of miscellaneous stickers.

I didn't get so much as a welcome slap on the ass from Über


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Lyft rocks!! UBER crocks.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Lyft rocks!! UBER crocks.


Too bad the Lyft pay here sucks.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Are you going to put the cuddle stache on your dashboard? 

I never received the cuddle stache, but I did receive a glow stache. That thing is still in the box, never opened..


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Are you going to put the cuddle stache on your dashboard?
> 
> I never received the cuddle stache, but I did receive a glow stache. That thing is still in the box, never opened..


I'm supposed to, but....


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Beur said:


> I'm supposed to, but....


POST # 5 /Beur: Bison advises keeping
Cuddlestache Mint-
LNIB for eBay $$$ later on. The thing
to get is the Illuminated Glowstache.
At least that can be kept clean.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

It's packed away in the box. I've written and asked for a glow stache. Doubt I'll get one though as I refuse to drive for their paltry rates.



Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 5 /Beur: Bison advises keeping
> Cuddlestache Mint-
> LNIB for eBay $$$ later on. The thing
> to get is the Illuminated Glowstache.
> At least that can be kept clean.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Beur said:


> It's packed away in the box. I've written and asked for a glow stache. Doubt I'll get one though as I refuse to drive for their paltry rates.


POST # 7/ Beur: Bison advises Newest
Well-Known to look
ahead to Post IPO 2015 when Whatever
#[F]Uber becomes after Disposing of T.K.
has to start Turning a Profit.

Lyft will be
able to Raise Rates then, too. But only
after the Riding Public recognizes that
they DON'T LIKE "Everyone's SemiPri-
vate Bus Company" that #[F]UberPool
has become. THAT'S why he wants
1 million USA Drivers by NYE. But with
140% turnover already I don't see it
happening with Billionaire Cheapskate
at the Helm.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 7/ Beur: Bison advises Newest
> Well-Known to look
> ahead to Post IPO 2015 when Whatever
> #[F]Uber becomes after Disposing of T.K.
> ...


I was surprised to see that Lyft's rates here are so much less than Über's. In a majority of markets Lyft is more expensive, ok a majority of the markets that I've researched.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Lyft customers in San Diego cancel way too much. Twenty-five percent of my Lyft pings have canceled. Mostly because they market to a younger customer. They play the "Ping both Uber and Lyft" game. Lyft always looses that game in San Diego, as Uber pings are 5 minutes away, and Lyft pings are often 15 minutes away. Not too many drivers do Lyft trips due to the travel time. I have given up on Lyft as Uber pings are constant in San Diego now. Drop off a PAX and get an immediate ping on Uber. Pings on Lyft in San Diego are less frequent. Uber is better known, and has more PAX where I am.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Same here in Palm Springs RockinEZ - Lyft is having a hard time keeping drivers once they see minimum fare is $4 compared to $6. Base fare is $1.13 compared to $2.50, minute/mile $0.18/$1.20 compared to $0.20/$1.75

Sorry but a minimum fare of $4 - $1.50 SFR - 20% just ain't worth it. The economic sense just isn't there even for the Prius driver.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Are you going to put the cuddle stache on your dashboard?
> 
> I never received the cuddle stache, but I did receive a glow stache. That thing is still in the box, never opened..


My ninja assassin chihuahua uses the mustache as his humpstache... That's never going on my car.


----------



## Jeff Saloon (May 4, 2015)

*"Lyft welcomes drivers better than Über" ok ok i agree with that, but the uber is working on achieving that status as well. Just as soon we knock lyft out of the water, it's prices back to the norm.*


----------



## Jeff Saloon (May 4, 2015)

Beur said:


> Same here in Palm Springs RockinEZ - Lyft is having a hard time keeping drivers once they see minimum fare is $4 compared to $6. Base fare is $1.13 compared to $2.50, minute/mile $0.18/$1.20 compared to $0.20/$1.75
> 
> Sorry but a minimum fare of $4 - $1.50 SFR - 20% just ain't worth it. The economic sense just isn't there even for the Prius driver.


We promise we'll only lower it one more time. That will take care of lyft for certain, then we'll just jack em back up again.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> My ninja assassin chihuahua uses the mustache as his humpstache... That's never going on my car.


POST # 12 / ARIV005 : Ahoy & Welcome
to the UP.Net Forums
from Sun-breaking-through Marco Island
on Forida's Wild SouthWest Coast.

Your Admission of the Ninja Assassin's
love interest will Surely Warm the
Cockles of Dog Lovers' hearts, through-
out the Forums.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Cockles.... Nice....lol


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Lyft customers in San Diego cancel way too much. Twenty-five percent of my Lyft pings have canceled. Mostly because they market to a younger customer. They play the "Ping both Uber and Lyft" game. Lyft always looses that game in San Diego, as Uber pings are 5 minutes away, and Lyft pings are often 15 minutes away. Not too many drivers do Lyft trips due to the travel time. I have given up on Lyft as Uber pings are constant in San Diego now. Drop off a PAX and get an immediate ping on Uber. Pings on Lyft in San Diego are less frequent. Uber is better known, and has more PAX where I am.


Ditto in Orange County. When running both Uber and Lyft at the same time, 8 out of 10 times I get an Uber ping before a Lyft ping. Same thing with distance to pick up. Most of the bings are at least 3 miles away, with 8-15 minute ETAs for pick-up. I also miss some pings, because their notification system isn't as bold as Uber's blue circle.


----------



## ANTenna2015 (May 19, 2015)

Uber took nearly three weeks to onboard me, and they only rushed the last step and approved me (5 days before my BG check was done) a day after I told them that I was leaving them for Lyft. My Lyft mentor called me within 30 minutes of signing up, and I was driving within 2 days.

For a company that is more "established," I'm shocked by the number of issues that Uber has with its website, driver support, and onboarding process. I only went back to Uber because Lyft left NM. If the pay doesn't work about the same or better, it isn't worth my hassle, and I'll find better work.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Try contacting Lyft as a driver. My "trade dress" went missing, I actually know which pax group probably stole it. I tried to contact Lyft by email, there is no email contact for drivers.
I called the Lyft accident line and was told to go to Lyft-com-help. If you have ever done that you know it is a black hole. I finally called Lyft accident line tonight and said the magic words "regulatory issue" and got them to agree to have someone send me an email. In San Diego you risk a ticket without "trade dress". At least Uber offers a downloadable "trade dress" you can print. (After 2 years with Uber I found that a few days ago. Uber did not tell me it was needed, this forum did.) 

Uber will send you a trade dress card upon request. Lyft is supposed to do this via the welcome kit. Try getting a replacement if a sticky fingered Uber pax finds it between the seats.....
Lyft is every bit as difficult as Uber to contact, regardless of how they sell themselves.
If any of these companies want to survive they need customer service and driver service phone numbers that actually will get results.
Lyft is taking to many pointers from Uber's business model.
Both are a pain for the driver.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Jeff Saloon said:


> *"Lyft welcomes drivers better than Über" ok ok i agree with that, but the uber is working on achieving that status as well. Just as soon we knock lyft out of the water, it's prices back to the norm.*


Who is "we"? Got a frog in your pocket? Uber drivers know we have very little contact with Uber except the support email address and the app. Drivers never meet unless by accident.

We have no exposure to corporate culture, or any contact with corporate.

Your excitement about Uber is understandable, as we all had it once, but Uber has not told you anything about their plans for dealing with Lyft. That is unless you noticed the rate drop and the "no tip" policy to make pax feel better, but screws drivers.

As many here have indicated, the new will wear off Uber in a hurry.
If you learn a few tricks you can make a few bucks off Uber, but very few. It is not an option for a full time job.

A hundred and fifty bucks on Fri-Sat if you work 10 hours each. Eighty bucks on a week day. That is after you consider your costs. Always think about net profit, not gross.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

ANTenna2015 said:


> Uber took nearly three weeks to onboard me, and they only rushed the last step and approved me (5 days before my BG check was done) a day after I told them that I was leaving them for Lyft. My Lyft mentor called me within 30 minutes of signing up, and I was driving within 2 days.
> 
> For a company that is more "established," I'm shocked by the number of issues that Uber has with its website, driver support, and onboarding process. I only went back to Uber because Lyft left NM. If the pay doesn't work about the same or better, it isn't worth my hassle, and I'll find better work.


Lyft also tells you not to drive until you receive the welcome kit. That takes a month. 
Six of one, half dozen of the other. The only advantage to Lyft in San Diego is the ability for the pax to tip you (few do in San Diego). 
More OBX pax on Lyft, and that is saying something as I get 12 Uber pax to 1 Lyft pax.


----------



## ANTenna2015 (May 19, 2015)

Lol. The "wait for package" message never made it my way. I never received it before Lyft pulled out of NM.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Neither company tells the drivers much.
They do not tell you what is legally required to drive in your city at all.
Both know the constant turn over of drivers will generate revenue.
Lyft takes advantage of drivers to almost the same degree as Uber.
The only thing they do is provide a rarely used "tip option" on the app.
Other than that they are almost the same.
Lyft needs to complete negotiations with Metromile and other insurance companies, so we don't pay for private insurance, that is useless once we receive a ping.


----------



## MooseWizard (May 17, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Lyft also tells you not to drive until you receive the welcome kit.


I did not get that, I received encouragement to get out on the road as soon as I was approved. However, I was sent a link to print a temporary trade-dress, though it is not yet a legal requirement in my market.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Lyft is the better company. Period. It is only Uber who is driving down the rates. Uber just raised their rates by a nickle a mile, but I still make WAY more with Lyft because of the tipping option. Even if it is under utilized, ANY tip is better than NO tip.


----------



## noober (Nov 19, 2014)

Can you give me your Lyft driver referral code?


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Try contacting Lyft as a driver. My "trade dress" went missing, I actually know which pax group probably stole it. /QUOTE]


I look terrible in a trade dress. Never wear one.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I have to agree. I don't look good in pink.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

In Insane Diego we have a lot of DUI check points. Especially Downtown, Old Town, and La Mesa where they can channel traffic through a choke point. It is good to have the trade dress ready to throw on the dashboard. They will warn you once. In San Diego when you get a warning it is reported. Next time you get a ticket.
One driver posted on youtube a solution to have a single plastic frame holding both signs. You flip it over depending on the ping. Problem is the PAX sees the competitor's sign facing them. Bad JuJu Buana.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> The only thing they do is provide a rarely used "tip option" on the app.


50% of the time is rare?

Your mileage may vary, but that's been my experience, as well as that of other experienced Lyft drivers in my area.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> One driver posted on youtube a solution to have a single plastic frame holding both signs. You flip it over depending on the ping. Problem is the PAX sees the competitor's sign facing them. Bad JuJu Buana.


Actually, that's exactly what I do, for the rare occasion I feel the need to display trade dress. We don't have the same rules as you have in SoCal, so very few Dallas drivers show the card, the 'stache, or whatever.

I just lay it on the dash so the other side isn't obvious, when I am picking up at the airport. Is no real mystery that I drive for both, anyway. Passengers ask me about it all the time. I tell them the truth.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

noober said:


> Can you give me your Lyft driver referral code?


I don't think Lyft has made it to Idaho, yet:

https://www.lyft.com/cities


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Idaho would = 2 hour pings ;-)


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

rjenkins said:


> 50% of the time is rare?
> 
> Your mileage may vary, but that's been my experience, as well as that of other experienced Lyft drivers in my area.


Uber has saturated the market with the "no need to tip". I get more tips from Lyft than Uber, but I also receive much more CXL from Lyft. Pings are longer on Lyft in San Diego, and it is very frustrating to drive 15 minutes to have the PAX CXL just as you arrive. 
The insurance deductible for Lyft is 2500 bucks vs the 1000 bucks for Uber. Both screw the driver as we would not be driving if we had any money. 
If Uber continues to eat it's own young, as they currently are maybe more drivers will move to Lyft and business will pick up once PAX can get reasonable ping times. 
I would love to see Uber choke on a turd. The 30% pilot program is just unbridled greed.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Some of that is true here, too. I do get a $5 fee if someone cancels after five minutes, though. Still, I refuse to face the prospect of a $2.40 net fare (UberX's minimum here in Dallas). Lyft at least promotes the chance that I will be rewarded for my good service.

Even though Uber won't admit it, having at least one good-sized competitor is good for them. They'd be even more under fire if they were literally the only company in the US doing rideshare.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

rjenkins said:


> Some of that is true here, too. I do get a $5 fee if someone cancels after five minutes, though. Still, I refuse to face the prospect of a $2.40 net fare (UberX's minimum here in Dallas). Lyft at least promotes the chance that I will be rewarded for my good service.
> 
> Even though Uber won't admit it, having at least one good-sized competitor is good for them. They'd be even more under fire if they were literally the only company in the US doing rideshare.


I hear you talking. Only competition would keep Uber from charging us to drive. 
The Uber Ambassador program is recruiting sociopaths to convince students that they can make a killing driving for Uber. At $20/head if they recruit 200 students at an event, they score. The students drop out after they figure out what Uber is all about. The new ones in San Diego are on a 15 ride 30% and 15+ rides 20% program. No one can make a dime on that but Uber. They support it by bringing in new drivers by the hundreds. By the time they figure out they are loosing money, and no one is getting happy but Uber and the PAX, a few hundred more are lined up to replace them.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Uber has ads on the radio here, now...they are so inane, but I feel sorry for those people who buy into them.

They make it sound like your smartphone becomes a money machine that you can flip on any time you want. That's it. All it takes is a smartphone. No gas, no knowing the city, no personal interaction skills, no "not being an idiot." Irony is that those ads appeal to exactly the kind of person who shouldn't be on the road.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

rjenkins said:


> Uber has ads on the radio here, now...they are so inane, but I feel sorry for those people who buy into them.
> 
> They make it sound like your smartphone becomes a money machine that you can flip on any time you want. That's it. All it takes is a smartphone. No gas, no knowing the city, no personal interaction skills, no "not being an idiot." Irony is that those ads appeal to exactly the kind of person who shouldn't be on the road.


This is what happens when sociopaths run a company.
They will eventually fail, and some other TNCs will capture the market by honest behavior. 
Unfortunately Uber will have made billions before it falls apart. 
I am not sure if Lyft will be the company to profit. If you take a close look at Lyft it is not all that attractive in it's treatment of drivers. The insurance problem is a BIG problem. Lyft could do better. 
I do not think the company that will capture this business space is in business now. 
An employee owned company like UPS could take the market. 
PAX know Uber is messing with drivers, and think Lyft is better. 
If there were a real honest company in the TNC business, PAX would flock to them.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

You're correct that Lyft is not all they should be. For now, they're the better alternative, if you consider the mindset of the company.

Sidecar might be even better, but I know very little about them, and I believe them to be a very distant third in the domestic rideshare race.

You are also right that a player to be named later might be the star a few years from now.

Early on in the days of mainstream Internet, we were connecting through companies like Earthlink, AOL, Netcom, and Compuserve. We searched for stuff through Alta Vista, Lycos, Excite, and Webcrawler.

Now, we connect through many different companies (basically none of the above), and Google has become a dominant force, not just as a search engine, but as a global company to be reckoned with. They did not exist at all in those early days. Talk about the second mouse getting the cheese.

I think some of those other players are waiting and watching for the right time to move. It will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## ANTenna2015 (May 19, 2015)

UberRey said:


> Lyft is the better company. Period. It is only Uber who is driving down the rates. Uber just raised their rates by a nickle a mile, but I still make WAY more with Lyft because of the tipping option. Even if it is under utilized, ANY tip is better than NO tip.


Absolutely. Despite the cancellations (I only got the $5 for a portion of them), Lyft was way better when we had it in NM. More rides, and more $/hr and $/mile. It was a pretty good part-time gig.


----------



## Uber Cancel (May 1, 2015)

Uber hires everyone.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I received my kit around the beginning of May with no furry stashe. Only the sticker that goes on your windshield. Weird.

Threw almost everything away including the mount - which broke when I screwed with the assembly a lot.


----------

